# Apitherapy for bee sting allergy



## Bigfish (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello everyone,

A couple of weeks ago I had a systemic reaction from a sting on my hand. I'm getting tested soon to see if I'm allergic and already keeping an Epi-pen in my pocket.
Does anyone know if Apitherapy can be used to desensitize someone against bee stings? I have two of my beehives at a Homeopathic Doctors house and she said she has a remedy to desensitize against bee stings. Anyone know anything about it?

Thanks :thumbsup:
Bill


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

If an adult has one systemic reaction to a bee sting, their chances of another reaction after another sting are 30-60 per cent. A systemic reaction is more than a localized reaction which is defined as painful swelling and redness limited to areas surrounding the sting (one small to large area). Systemic reactions include widespread hives and angioedema (hives are surface swellings of the skin and angioedema is a swelling under the surface of the skin, usually occurs around the eyes and lips, may include hands, feet and throat) as well as anaphylaxis which may begin with a feeling of anxiety with warmth, itching and redness of skin, nasal itch, congestion, runny nose and sneezing. There may be a swelling of the lips, tongue and throat, with a sensation of tightness in the throat and hoarseness. There can be nausea, cramping of the stomach, vomiting, diarrhea and difficulty swallowing. There may be a feeling of dizziness or faintness, chest pain, rapid (or slow) or irregular heartbeat, low blood pressure, shortness of breath, deep or repetitive cough, wheezing and tunnel vision, difficulty hearing, confusion or loss of consciousness.

Treatment with venom immunotherapy (desensitization) is very effective for avoiding future severe reactions and is usually begun with very small doses on a weekly schedule, slowly increasing the dosage for a period of 2-1/2 to 5 months until a maintenance dose level is reached which is eventually given every 4 weeks for about a year, every 6 weeks for a year and then every 8 weeks or more (10-12 weeks) for a total time of 5 years at which time it is usually terminated but under certain circumstances continued indefinitely. Generally a minimally sedating antihistamine is administered in the morning of the day the venom is administered.(Allegra or Zyrtec)

A typical bee sting contains approximately 50 micrograms of venom. Dosing of the venom is usually begun with doses of 0.001 mcg, 0.005 mcg or up to 1 microgram and slowly increased weekly to 100 mcgs (maintenance dose) at the 2-1/2 to 5 month time frame, at which time the every 4 week schedule is begun.

The above information is not intended to be a guide to self treatment but only an overview of the recommended, effective treatments that are currently in use by allergists/immunologists who have training and experience in the diagnosis and treatment of insect allergy.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

I would be very reluctant to undertake natural bee stings as a remedy (desensitization program) for a documented bee sting allergy. The inability to precisely deliver the correct, extremely small, initial doses that are needed to build immunity incrementally would be a significant risk. You could wind up making things much worse.

Natural is not always better. 

Enj.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

A 'homeopathic doctor' referring to a 'remedy' is unlikely to be bee stings.

Usually such 'remedies' in this context are homeopathic 'reductions' ...usually these 'reductions' are so 'reduced' that there are no claims that it contains anything of substance besides water.

I'd run like heck.


----------



## Zombee (Mar 20, 2016)

First off be very careful. In relating my experience I am in no way advising you to do the same or not see a doctor. 

I am highly sensitive to all kinds of bug bites/stings. When I first started keeping bees and was stung I had a systemic response including difficulty breathing. My upper respiratory system reacts especially. Diphenhydramine (benadryl) works for me fortunately. I have large bottles of it stashed everywhere. And the reactions have always been somewhat delayed. But finally the more I was stung the less severe the reactions got, with honey bees at least. Was even stung 5 times in one day a couple years ago and only took the diphenhydramine as a safety net. But it wasn't too bad. 

So in a way I had apitherapy. My last sting a couple weeks ago didn't even swell bad.

I did get stung by a wasp last week and that put me out for a full day.

Be smart and good luck.

Rock


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Bigfish, I think I may have already answered in another post of yours, but I had a one-time systemic reaction when a bee got me on the forehead. I took benedryl immediately because my hands and feet were itching. (I do have an Epi-pen). I have been stung intentionally and unintentionally since then and not had another reaction like that (I use BVT for my arthritis). Reading some of the apitherapy books, your individual reaction to a particular sting can have a lot of variables, including what you ate, when you last ate, where the bee got you, and what other meds you might be on.

By all means, get the allergy testing. Peruse immunotherapy if you would like. There are a few here who have done that so they can continue to keep bees. But also realize that one systemic response to a single sting incident doesn't mean you are deathly allergic either. (in contrast, not having a reaction to a sting, doesn't mean you won't to the next one either).


----------



## Bigfish (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all the great info! I will definitely get tested.


----------

